# My 1981 Lotus Super Pro



## rweaver (Nov 10, 2014)

Lotus Super Pro


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 11, 2014)

links, photos?  throw us a bone?

that's better - thanks for posting - great photos and a beautiful bike


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 12, 2014)

I was curious about the frame tubing and fabrication, so I googled and came up with this
http://vintagelotusbicycles.com/Super_Pro__Aero_.html 
Except for the wider freewheel, it looks like your identical bike.


----------



## rweaver (Nov 12, 2014)

bulldog1935 said:


> I was curious about the frame tubing and fabrication, so I googled and came up with this
> http://vintagelotusbicycles.com/Super_Pro__Aero_.html
> Except for the wider freewheel, it looks like your identical bike.



Thanks, I got it off craiglist about three years ago, bought it from the original owner. The bike is all original except I replace the tires. Pictures don't do it justice, the gold metal flake paint and oval tubing.


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 12, 2014)

That's gorgeous


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 13, 2014)

the bars' reach and drop doesn't look a bit comfortable, but the bike is way too nice to change.  

If you ever run across a 63 cm Lotus Odyssey frame, please let me know...


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 13, 2014)

Dura Ace AX !


----------



## Dale Alan (Nov 14, 2014)

That is one beautiful bike !  I really like the Aero shifters and Cobra(?) bottle.


----------



## JOEL (Nov 25, 2014)

She's a beauty !!!


----------



## bulldog1935 (Nov 28, 2014)

Dale Alan said:


> That is one beautiful bike !  I really like the Aero shifters and Cobra(?) bottle.




the Suntour Symmetric shifters are made so that when you adjust the rear derailleur (right-side shifter) the left shifter and front derailleur moves enough to keep you in a constant chainline.


----------



## rweaver (Dec 2, 2014)

JOEL said:


> She's a beauty !!!



Thanks Joel


----------



## philthewrench (Dec 20, 2021)

rweaver said:


> Lotus Super Pro



Do you still have this bike? Interested in selling it? I love the aero frame with the AX parts group!


----------

